# Is buckwheat good for you?



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi all,

There's a korean noodle dish made with buckwheat noodles that I love, love, love. It's called naeng-myun. But I've been cutting out korean noodle dishes from my repertoire as most of it is super refined.







But I can't figure out if buckwheat noodles are bad or good. Can you help?


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Buckwheat is a great food - high in lycine, cacium, B vitamins, and vitamin E. Pasta is more refined than the whole groats of course but at least it is a whole food pasta as opposed to white rice or white flour noodles. I'd say - go ahead and enjoy!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

I think it's also higher in iron than other pastas. Soba=yummy! And I love buckwheat pancakes too.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, buckwheat is AWESOME... my husband --who was stationed as an interpreter in Korea some years ago, has like, a love affair with buckwheat... you would think he was a spokesperson for it :LOL

Seriously though, it is a really nutritious food... we love the pancakes too!


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks so much. I need to go brush the dust off my buckwheat noodle package. I really thought it was too good to be good for you!


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

I use it in a stir fry with veggies, brags and temphe. It's so good.


----------

